# Chicago Blizzard Feb.1 Post them up!!!



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Check out this guy on his bike.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

And the damage report..........


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Found this video of the cleanup of Lake Shore Drive-


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ouch what did ya back into. and nice equiptment


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

nice pics keep them coming


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

nice pictures! ouch on the ford but thats really not too bad of damage, easy and relatively cheap part!


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

chevyman51;1227695 said:


> Ouch what did ya back into. and nice equiptment


A sturdy a55 cart corral.


QKSnowRemoval;1227698 said:


> nice pics keep them coming


Thanks, but that's all I got for now.


EGLC;1227709 said:


> nice pictures! ouch on the ford but thats really not too bad of damage, easy and relatively cheap part!


Thanks. And yeah, we weren't too worried about it, just ripped the inner fender and mudflap off, picked up the chunks and kept goin!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics....alot of chicago love going on now.....glad you did well.....these type of storms can make you shine...its storms like these that can take care of the low baller problem over there


----------



## cycles13 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Wndy's*

GMC's Rock!


----------



## cycles13 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Wendy's*

GMC's Rock


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyone else have any pics.


----------



## b00sted (Aug 15, 2009)

Just one of my van out on the street... It was a pretty badass storm.


----------



## Jim Prill (Jan 11, 2004)

Here are some pics from the Blizzard. 
Damage report: 
1 transmission (Yukon)
1 transfer case (Jeep Wagoneer)
1 broken blade (K2500) running the spare for now.

Also had fun pulling my buddies Yukon out all night.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

some pretty good pictures.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

JaimeG;1227582 said:


>


send this one into pro-tech for the action contest!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Blizzard. by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Jeep Cherokee in the Blizzard by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Blizzard by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

cycles13;1227840 said:


> GMC's Rock


whats the matter? that gmc couldnt push a full pass? my ford can push that all day long! wesport .. just playing, thats alot of snow. good pics and vids! keep them coming!


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

leolkfrm;1228906 said:


> send this one into pro-tech for the action contest!


What contest is it and where do I enter?


----------



## Freebird (Mar 1, 2010)

How is it pushing with a Dually?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Freebird;1229273 said:


> How is it pushing with a Dually?


This thing pushes a ton. Just gotta make sure all 6 are spinning. We did get stuck once, but the skid loader got us out. We also did a 360 going down the highway, but that's cause we were going way too fast!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Jim Prill;1228729 said:


> Here are some pics from the Blizzard.
> Damage report:
> 1 transmission (Yukon)
> 1 transfer case (Jeep Wagoneer)
> ...


that poor yukon. your not suppossed to drive through the piles with no plow and put it on to make it look like you were working lol:laughing:. dont worry my truck looked like that a few times!


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

^ moral of that story get a VVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

We went until 900 tuesday night.
pulled the trucks for safety.
Started Wed am with the loader going down the center of the main roads.
12 foot drifts.....
rte 173 didnt open until 400 am thurs.
Definately one to remember.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

You drive DOT?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

JaimeG;1229982 said:


>


Great videos, thanks for sharing!!


----------

